# Prayer before meals when non-Christians are at the table



## Theoretical (Jul 20, 2006)

The issue of whether to and how to pray before meals with company has been nagging me quite a bit for awhile, so here goes both sides of my internal argument.

Just based off my temperment and the definite benefits of a one-bedroom apartment on campus, I've taken it upon myself to cook a number of meals for various of my friends over the past couple of years. When the group is all-Christian, I'll say a prayer before we eat asking that we glorify the Lord during the meal and throughout the rest of the week. When I am the only Christian, I usually discretely say a silent prayer before I begin eating. The difficulty comes when the group at hand is a mixed one.

Sometimes, it will be the case where a majority of the table is Christian (or at least professing), but where there's one or two non-believers as part of the dinner group. On other occasions, the majority of the group will be non-Christian, but there will be one or two other Christians with me as part of that gathering.

On the "pro" side, there's definitely a strong argument for expressing one's faith sincerely (nicely, within the context) without regard to offending hyper-sensitive non-believers. There's also the factor of just paying due to the Lord for everything He gives us, including ordinary meals.

On the "against" side, the main concern I have is with having non-believers joining in a prayer I am leading. As they are not praying to the God I am, and as they are certainly not of the same status before God (salvation-wise), I fear such prayers bring even more judgment upon them. Furthermore, I can see how they might further harden these individuals' hearts towards the Gospel. 

Needless to say, I am very confused about what my proper conduct in this regard should be as a believer. I read both commands to give thanks to God for the things He gives us, and I also read about how extra punishment is levied on those who lead others into sin or deeper sin. Any good advice would be wonderful to help me figure out proper conduct in this regard. 

Oh, and moderators, if this post belongs somewhere else, please move it there - this just seemed like the best of the available options.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 20, 2006)

See this thread.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reference - I will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jul 24, 2006)

That's really cool that you cook meals for your friends and serve them - especially your non-Christian friends. I'm sure it's a great blessing to them. My campus minister is always giving us advice on how we relate to our non-Christian friends and he stresses that our relationships should be expressly intentional - to show them the love of Christ and to speak the truth in love! I think that if you did return thanks to the Lord for his provision, it would be openly displaying to them your faith in God for his blessings and for the very meal they are eating. It could spark some discussion or maybe cause one of them to ask you at a later time about your faith. Such prayers and displays of the gospel to people who are non-elect do indeed bring more judgment on them. A person who hears the gospel will be judged more harshly than a person who has never heard it. However, we are called to make disciples and to not be ashamed of the gospel. I understand where you are coming from with that, but if we took that idea to its logical conclusion - then we should never present the gospel or do missions work in fear that it might bring harsher judgment. Obey Christ and call your Christian and non-Christian friends to do the same. God uses the means of prayer and preaching to draw his elect to Himself!


----------

